
Search Internet History - of
http://searchinternethistory.com/
======
fencepost
Can the title be changed to something like > SearchInternetHistory fundraising
to buy, show politicians' Internet usage

Right now it's a pretty generic title.

~~~
of
I tried to edit it to something like that, but the form didn't work. And now I
don't even see an edit button.

------
Errorcod3
On Tuesday, Congress sent proposed legislation to President Trump that wipes
away landmark online privacy protections. In a party-line vote, House
Republicans freed Internet service providers such as AT&T, Verizon, and
Comcast of protections approved just last year that had sought to limit what
companies could do with information such as customer browsing habits, app
usage history, location data and Social Security numbers. Now call it a poetic
justice, less than a day later, online privacy activist Adam McElhaney has
launched an initiative called Search Internet History, with an objective of
raising funds to buy browsing history of each politician and official who
voted in favor of S.J.Res 34. On the site, he has also put up a poll asking
people whose internet history they would like to see first. - Slashdot

~~~
thomastjeffery
> protections approved just last year

Protections that had been recently removed (FTC regulation), and were
originally instated in 1934 (Communications act). I think this is an important
detail too easily glossed-over.

------
djsumdog
Is there a mirror? I checked Archive.is and it's not archived there. Looks to
be super popular. I just get 500 errors.

------
kevinSuttle
Brilliant.

